# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  krztusiec objawy u dzieci

## focus9

Kaszel u dziecka jest jednym z najczęstszych objawów infekcji dróg oddechowych niezależnie od tego czy choroba ma tło wirusowe czy też bakteryjne. W większości przypadków skuteczne leczenie infekcji powoduje, że kaszel u dziecka ustępuje po 1 lub 2 tygodniach. Wyjątkiem jest krztusiec nazywany też kokluszem. Jak sama nazwa tej choroby wskazuje, głównym objawem jest odkrztuszanie przez dziecko wydzieliny podczas częstych, męczących napadów kaszlu. Jest to ostra choroba zakaźna wieku dziecięcego wywołana zakażeniem dziecka bakterią Bordetella pertussis (pałeczką krztuśca). Jak rozpoznać objawy tej choroby ? Do jakiego wieku jest on bardzo niebezpieczny ?

----------

